
3-Person Embryos May Fail to Vanquish Mutant Mitochondria - okket
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/3-person-embryos-may-fail-to-vanquish-mutant-mitochondria/
======
okket
Based on the article from May 19th in Nature

[http://www.nature.com/news/three-person-embryos-may-fail-
to-...](http://www.nature.com/news/three-person-embryos-may-fail-to-vanquish-
mutant-mitochondria-1.19948)

